# Emirates ID Application canceled : Urgent



## johnnew (Jan 16, 2014)

I applied for Emirates ID last month and the same application copies are with my employer which were used for visa processing.

Now the thing is I totally forgot to complete Biometric and just now I got a message that my application has been cancelled.

Please let me know what can be done for this? Will I need to apply new one?
Will my employer be concerned about this?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You will need to start over. Speak with your PRO as, by law, you are required to have an EID.


----------

